

Why We Should All Stop Reading TechCrunch - jag58
http://www.thegorgonlab.com/blog/why-we-should-all-stop-reading-techcrunch

======
petercooper
This post is 11 days old and the ship has already sailed. There's no need to
'hasten the end's arrival' anymore. Arrington is gone, Carr is gone, and we
now know just how editorial is going to run over there. Sadly (IMHO).

~~~
thegorgon
if apple can survive without steve jobs, techcrunch can continue without
arrington.

and, just out of curiosity, why do you say sadly? whats your HO?

~~~
petercooper
I was a TC subscriber from not long after its launch and continued to see it
as "Michael's blog" (with all the bias and personality that entails) and not
the media behemoth it has become. Admittedly, it's like lamenting Wozniak
'leaving' Apple in 1987 ;-)

------
ascendant
I would like to keep up on startup news without the bias and the literary
slap-fighting that is going on over there. I'd start the site myself but I'm
in the midwest so I don't have the access I'd need.

Please, someone make a better TechCrunch and keep the journalistic standards
high, please. I'll even pay a nominal fee for a subscription.

